

Clojure Atlas: a visualization of the language and standard library - turbinemonkey
http://clojureatlas.com?ring-session=916f7e8a-6f55-4b79-b753-5c8d90ecf51a

======
dinedal
Clicking "Try it!" fails for me

edit: Chrome

~~~
cemerick
I kicked the heroku dyno. Seems to work now. Thanks for pointing that out,
I'll have to dig into the cause. (Had been hosting the Atlas on Elastic
Beanstalk until last week; I guess the kinks aren't out yet.)

~~~
afitnerd
same problem for me right now.

~~~
cemerick
Tweaked again. Getting rather plastered… :-)

[http://www.clojureatlas.com/org.clojure:clojure:1.4.0?guest=...](http://www.clojureatlas.com/org.clojure:clojure:1.4.0?guest=t)

